
It's not ok to publicly announce who has signed up for your app - hoffer
https://twitter.com/MobileDayApp/status/278515497119653888
======
NameNickHN
The way they did this is shady and annoying. Why don't they use some kind of
opt-in. For example a button that says "Mention my sign-up on Twitter".

